
Ask HN: What is the total size of all of GitHub - hgdsraj
Just curious, does anyone know what the total disk space used by all GitHub repos together is?
======
philippz
According to [https://github.com/blog/841-those-are-some-big-
numbers](https://github.com/blog/841-those-are-some-big-numbers) they have 2
million repositories, getting 4500 new ones every day. But that was 2011.

On their about page they say they have +53 Mio projects hosted as of today:
[https://github.com/about](https://github.com/about)

So, just assume that the average repository is s.th. like 20MB and do the
math... sorry, couldn't find the average repository size :P

